# RCS rail linx



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone got one? How is it different than the 27mhz units as far as operations?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Todd, 

We are still in production with the New RailLinx Control System, I'm estimating February 1st release date. Here are some of the features / upgrades that were made for the new and existing RCS customers. 

Soft Membrane Pillowtop Keypad, 900Mhz Transmitter & PCB Receiver, 16 Locomotive Operational Control, 1/4 Wave Monopole Antenna, 5 Additional Triggers for sound outside of the designated Bell & Horn, Remote Trackside Switch Control, 9V Lithium Battery for years of runtime, Automatic 30 minute TX shut-off, Easy loco “Recall” with horn trigger. 

Stay tuned for updates, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick 
Thanks for reply. Am I correct that 900 mhz receiver uses the current Elite board? Is it a simple as unplugging the current antena and plugging in the 900 receiver?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Todd, 

Yes, that is correct. You will unplug the 27mhz receiver and plug-in the New RailLinx 900mhz receiver into your Elite Series Throttle. Then press and hold down the link button on the receiver, then turn the power on until the "Green" LED on your throttle flashes three times. Then remove your finger from the link button, turn the power off and back on again. Now your New RailLinx Hand Controller is linked to your Elite Series Throttle and your ready to run. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Any chance that the older 27mhz throttles will go on clearance? Or have you sold out of all of the old stock? 

Craig


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Craig, 

I'm guessing your referring to the Ellite Series Throttles and not the 27mhz Elsema radio gear? We have plenty of 3, 6 & 9amp Elite Series Throttles for sale, and no they will not go on sale for quite some time. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

